# What is the dumbest thing you believed as a kid?



## NotBandit (Feb 16, 2022)

Is there anything you believed as a kid that you look back on now and say, "Wow, I was dumb as fuck"?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trance (Feb 16, 2022)

my grandpa told me that eating my bread crusts would help me whistle

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Aduro (Feb 16, 2022)

I used to believe that Pingu was speaking French.

I was like 4, and I had gotten the concept that French was a way in which people talked to each other in words that I wouldn't understand. Then I watched TV and Pingu was speaking to the other penguins like that, so I assumed that was what Pingu was doing.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 16, 2022)

Girls had three holes.
One for pee
One for poo
One for baby

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Van Basten (Feb 16, 2022)

Young Earth Creationism.


----------



## Skyfall (Feb 16, 2022)

Tooth fairy. lol


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 16, 2022)

that marbles were mined from the center of the earth.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vix (Feb 16, 2022)

That giant storks carried babies to their parents.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 16, 2022)

ok, i thought white people were always happy no matter what

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Starrk (Feb 16, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> ok, i thought white people were always happy no matter what


Then you grew up and realized no one is.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## wibisana (Feb 16, 2022)

whistling at night can summon/invite ghost to appear

pointing finger at cemetery will make your finger crocked unless you bite it hard (like not bleeding hard, but until the finger have your bitemark

this second one still presist to these days lol. i always avoid to point finger at graves.


----------



## pfft (Feb 16, 2022)

When I was a kid I believed that no kids were dumb enough to believe in Santa , tooth fairy , Easter bunny , etc. I never once believed in them but would fake it so that my parents didn’t feel bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Djomla (Feb 17, 2022)

Chocolate is made out of cows and chestnuts.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Mihawk (Feb 17, 2022)

Believing that people cared or gave two shits about me. 

So I decided not to care either and treat people like tools for fun or make them my pets

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 17, 2022)

Santa Claus and Tooth Fairy.

I remember putting my tooth under the pillow and woke up to the same stinking tooth.

I realized i had no chimney so how the fuck was santa going to fit through the grill and if he could what would stop actual thieves from doing the same shit.

So yeah  Santa Claus and Tooth fairy are white people flex.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## NotBandit (Feb 17, 2022)

Since everyone is sharing the stupid crap they believed as a kid, I guess I'll share some dumb things I thought as a kid too. 

1. Santa Claus - It doesn't make a whole lotta since that a man comes into your house, without permission, and leaves presents for you. I was a dumb ass kid. 

2. I believe that black people were called brown people. 

3. I didn't know that everyday was somebody's birthday. I thought that there was one day where it was nobody's birthday. 

4. I used to believe that life was fair. Damn was I wrong


----------



## Starrk (Feb 17, 2022)

NotBandit said:


> 2. I believe that black people were called brown people.



They still aren't?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 17, 2022)

That life gets better when you get older.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 3 | Friendly 3


----------



## Starrk (Feb 17, 2022)

Lot of self-loathing in here.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 18, 2022)

Eating ants would help me learn how to swim.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Jim (Feb 18, 2022)

I used to believe i wasn't normal.


Aegon Targaryen said:


> Eating ants would help me learn how to swim.


wait, why? Did someoen tell you that?


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Feb 18, 2022)

Remember back then sometime a game requires 2 CD-ROM ?

Dumbest thing I ever did as a kid is when i literally put 2 cd-rom inside the F Drive.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> wait, why? Did someoen tell you that?



Yes 

Kind of a common myth in my family.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pfft (Feb 18, 2022)

I used to believe adults weren’t that stupid but here we are

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 4


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 19, 2022)

I believed a vagina would just look like a penis with an inverted head.

Like a ball and socket joint. 

Until I found my dad's old porn mag.

And was further confused by all the amazon rainforest.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2022)

I thought WWE was at least partially real up until 2007/2008.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LawdyLawd (Feb 19, 2022)

Santa Claus and even further, that he really does lose his “power” when people stop believing in him and will die


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 19, 2022)

On a religious level: Heaven is nothing but singing and feeling bliss for eternity, almost made me have panic attacks each time I thought about it, more so than the rapture which might have fuelled my fear of comet impacts and nukes (sudden death is scarier of a concept than you think).

On a scientific level: All insects go through complete metamorphosis, from larva to cocoon/pupa and then adult, that one hurts me to this day.

On a sexual level: I'll get cancer if I masturbate often, I think I first did the self-deed when I was around 12?

On a family level: Being a parent or wanting to be a parent is easy and only natural, now when I am _supposed _to be one I see what pressure was upon my parents back in the 80s, being single at 30+ is pretty much looked down upon to this very day here especially if you're a woman.

On a philosophical level: If you force yourself to be strong, optimistic and make sure all shit bounced off you you're settled, in my teens I realised the more you harden the faster you crack, now I realised both views are equally damaging, hence balance is all but the balance needed to keep balance is a bit confusing because it requires some major deconstruction of what makes you lose balance in the first place, each person has their own little shitdemon and most of the time it turns out to be in cohorts with yourself.

On a sense of humour level: Whatever made me, my pals and the whole high school class piss their pants from laughter is still fucking funny man and don't tell me to grow up, there's plenty of time to make old people shit their pants in the retirement home where my spawn will deposit me eventually.

On a personal level: In the end you only truly answer to God and yourself and God is way more forgiving than you yourself could ever be.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Gin (Feb 19, 2022)

probably a lot of things when i was very young

one that stands out is that i was convinced that pontius pilate in the life of brian was actually julius caesar because he was the only roman i'd heard of at the time


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 19, 2022)

That all pre-industrial history happened in a generic "past". Like, that Vikings, Romans, and (classical) Ancient Egyptians were contemporaries and could have met each other.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 19, 2022)

a real convo that happened as kids:

"what?! you're telling me pickles are made from cucumbers?"
"yes"
"no way! are you serious? that's like saying raisins are made from grapes!"
every adult in the room: .....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Eros (Feb 19, 2022)

That I could marry a woman, have children, and be happy. Yeah, I was totally delusional.

Reactions: Friendly 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Mihawk (Feb 21, 2022)

The Loch Ness Monster

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 23, 2022)

Naruro could beat Goku

Reactions: Funny 4 | Lewd 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2022)

Vagabond, Berserk, and HxH would be finished.

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Feb 23, 2022)

Bloody Mary.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NotBandit (Feb 23, 2022)

Eros said:


> That I could marry a woman, have children, and be happy. Yeah, I was totally delusional.


Damn man that hit hard

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Eros (Feb 23, 2022)

NotBandit said:


> Damn man that hit hard


It hit me hard too, especially when my mom wanted me to go to conversion therapy. I flat out told her no. I was 20. There was no way I was going to put myself through that, especially since she had a lesbian sister.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## NotBandit (Feb 23, 2022)

Another dumb thing I thought as a kid was that both races were treated fairly. It's a sad reality, but I learned that they weren't, and still aren't, treated fairly. Life sucks sometimes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## NotBandit (Feb 23, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> Naruro could beat Goku


I'm dead as hell

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 20, 2022)

I used to think P1 Naruto and P1 Sasuke were Kage level.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 20, 2022)

True love.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Amol (Mar 20, 2022)

That you could beat smoke monster with sticks.

We kids literally used to swing around sticks in any smoke we find.


----------



## Yamato (Mar 20, 2022)

Eating watermelon seeds or any other seeds would cause it to sprout in your stomach.


----------



## Voyeur (Mar 21, 2022)

That Pink Floyd sucked and everyone eventually becomes wiser and smarter when they become older (this one was fucking baffling when I found out it wasn't true).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dergeist (Mar 21, 2022)

Yamato said:


> Eating watermelon seeds or any other seeds would cause it to sprout in your stomach.



I had that one  i still don't eat seeds


----------



## Rin (Mar 23, 2022)

When I was a kid I believed in an onipotent being with unexplainable origin that created everything.


Even worse, It wasn't only the doctrine of theism, but christianity. I was in an even deeper abyss.


I hope I'm alive after saying this.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 25, 2022)

That the Earth is round.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 25, 2022)

In all seriousness. That my father was a good chess player. Until he told me that he wasn't that good.


----------



## Jim (Mar 25, 2022)

That water will remove the feeling of being tired


----------



## dergeist (Mar 27, 2022)

Alwaysmind said:


> That the Earth is round.



Damn was about to post that


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 27, 2022)

dergeist said:


> Damn was about to post that


You snooze you lose you former big glober.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 27, 2022)

That wishing wells worked.


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 5, 2022)

The golden rule that was taught at my elementary school.
"Treat others as you wish to be treated."


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 5, 2022)

Starrk said:


> Girls had three holes.
> One for pee
> One for poo
> One for baby


I'm AFAB and still didn't know that til like, thirteen.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 5, 2022)

I thought Africa was a country

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

That the WWE was real

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NotBandit (Jul 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> That the WWE was real


Oof! Same lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

NotBandit said:


> Oof! Same lol


I really believed they killed Vince in a car explosion lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

